# Foxfire Wood Burning Furnace



## JHT0721 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking for information on a Foxfire Wood Burning Furnace.  We have one in our house and the thermostat is not hooked up and we would like information on the furnace so we can get it hooked up.  I have searched the web and cannot find anything.  The furnace has the manufacturer as Stoutco, Inc.  I can't find info on that either.  Thank you.


----------



## webbie (Dec 2, 2008)

I remember the unit, but that I about it.
I never sold them......

BUT, I know it was fairly standard as far as control, etc.
If I were you, I would dig up a manual for a similar unit (meyers manufacturing, Energy King, etc.) and then see how close it is as far as control, etc.

Most add-on furnaces work somewhat similarly.


----------

